# Pomponillia in the dryer



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

She loves the dryer after I have just turned it off and I am TRYING to get the clothes out, with little success because there is a big kitty lying on them.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

ACK!! /faints


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

She jumps in there every time. I try to pull them out around her, but I have to wait for the ones beneath her until she is ready to give up her warm spot.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

How adorable! My cats have for some reason never gone into the dryer.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

She is so adorable with her cute little head sticking out of there


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hahaha!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

She's so cute in there! How long does she usually lay on the clothes before she give them up? Mine has never been around the dryer, but I think he likes my warm clothes when I take them out. How sad is it that I WANT to toss him in there just to see if he likes it? Well that, and a cute photo op


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

It just depends on what kind of mood she is in. Sometimes she will stay for like 5 minutes, and other times for 30 minutes or so. Usually if i am giong to bed and want to get them out ASAP is when she wants to stay for like 30 minutes. How she knows i will never know. She also loves to watch when the washer is running and i am loading clothes in there. She LOVES running water. Sinks are her fetish.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

I know, this is something you probably already do, but just be careful with her getting in there.....
My friend had a cat who liked getting in the dryer, and one day, she turned on the dryer in a rush, and left the house....
Well, her cat was inside the dryer....
It was really really sad.

So, just make sure you check.

Yes, I am paranoid. :roll:


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

Don't worry - I make sure she is out before I ever shut the door. she is only in there during my supervision. Plus i am really obsessive compulsive about the dryer being on when no one is home. My mom is an insurance adjustor and always tells me how many fires started that way.......
Anyway, so I never turn it on and leave, and I always see where she is before I leave, (I give her a treat :wink: ) but I know where you are coming from. I have a friend who has a kitty who loves to jump in the refridgerator, and she lets him stay in for a few minutes and pulls him out. One day she opened it and turned her back and he jumped in without her seeing and she shut the door. luckily she did not go anywhere, but she said about an 30 minutes later she heard all this muffled meowing coming from the kitchen, and she ran over there and he was in there, just a little cold and that is why he wanted out. Silly cat. But she was lucky on that. but I will check for her, don't worry. She doesn't do it every time, just when she is downstairs and catches me doing laundry. :wink:


----------



## Abra (Aug 2, 2004)

awwwww shes sooo adorable!!!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very cute! I have another warm clothes freak at my house. Velvet has never actually jumped in the dryer but she loves the basket of fresh warm laundry. This includes, unfortunately, my work clothes which happen to be mostly white! :roll:


----------



## fivestar (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow that is amazingly cute. I bet she is nice and toasty in there


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe I can only imagine all the cat hair on the freshly dried clothes..... :lol:


----------

